# Have problem with router bit breaking



## Bun (Mar 31, 2008)

I am using a steel 1/16" bit with a 1/4" shank. I am using 3/4"MDF board to build a slot car track. The guide slots are .0625 deep and the rail pockets are.225 deep on the slot pins. Ive only gotten about 1 and 1/2 curves completed and I've broken 5 bits already. What am I doing wrong? Is there a secret to routing MDF board?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

MDF is tough on bits. Creates a lot of heat. Don't route the full depth in one pass. Do half the depth first, then adjust for the final depth.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the router forums. 

A 1/16" bit in MDF requires multiple passes as Mike suggested. I would take it in 3 maybe 4 passes. You're asking a lot from a bit specially in MDF.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bun

I would suggest you don't chuck up any more 1/16" router bits,,LOL find a new way of doing the job like a SMALL saw blade for your Dremel Tool ...

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-670-01-Mini-Saw-Attachment/dp/B00008Z9ZP/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1206926909&sr=8-2

I have one and it works very well for the job you are trying to do, the head will cam over to 30 deg. and you can set the depth of the blade very easy the blades don't last to long at high speed but if you have VS you crank it down so they don't burn up the blade/over heat the blade...but do buy some extra blades..MDF is hard on all cutting tools.. 


=========


Bun said:


> I am using a steel 1/16" bit with a 1/4" shank. I am using 3/4"MDF board to build a slot car track. The guide slots are .0625 deep and the rail pockets are.225 deep on the slot pins. Ive only gotten about 1 and 1/2 curves completed and I've broken 5 bits already. What am I doing wrong? Is there a secret to routing MDF board?


----------

